

Charlie Stross asks what's happening with higher education - bhoung
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/10/sheepskin.html

======
wccrawford
Couple the 'certification arms race' with quality of education and you end up
having to require experience, even for entry-level jobs just to sort through
the applicants.

That's what I do now. If they haven't done -anything- outside of schooling, I
have no idea how well they can program. If they have done side projects for
themselves or open source, then I can look at that and get an idea of their
ability and drive.

